# Youth Deer Hunt



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Boehr- In the Hunting and Trapping Guide it states that for the Youth Hunt a valid license for the area hunted "May" be used. Does that mean the hunter does not have to posess a license, it doesn't say "must". Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Yes, the hunter does need a license. Unless, boehr says other wise I am pretty sure what i said is correct!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't have the new digest at home right now to look at the wording but, a hunter (youth) must have a license to hunt during the youth hunt. I will take a look at the digest tomorrow.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

I think the sentence could have been worded better. It looks like the "may" refers to antlerless and DMA permits.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You are right Bob, could have been worded better but the commas do make the sentence correct. "May" does not refer to having a license if refers to different licenses you may use but, you must use one of them


----------

